# /     ,  ?

## AnnATOM

! , ,         ,     ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

,     .

----------


## AnnATOM

,    .  , !     ,        .       09.12.2019 5348-.     , ,     ,     - .   ,         ,     ,   ..   ,        (     )).

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 09.12.2019 5348-


 ?
-,       ;
-,     ""           ;
-,     ,      .

----------


## AnnATOM

> ?


     ,        09.12.2019 5348-.     ,  ,     4-5 .   40-50 .



> -,       ;


        .     ,    ,  ,  ,   ...?



> -,     ,      .


  ,     .       ,        .

----------


## .

> ,


   .      .
       .  ,        :Smilie: 




> ,     .


  ,           ?    .   .     .

----------


## .

,           ,       ?

----------


## AnnATOM

*.*,  ,   !

----------


## AnnATOM

> ,           ,       ?


    ! ,     ..,  .     , ,          .         ,   ,  ,  ,   ,    .. ,       ,       ,    &#171; &#187;,          .  ..     ,   .

----------


## .

, ...                ?  ,  ,  ? ))

----------


## AnnATOM

> ?  ,  ,  ? ))


    .))  , -,  . , , . :yes:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> , -,  . , , .


 - ,      ))     ))

----------


## AnnATOM

> - ,      ))     ))


,   !  ,))

----------

> ,    .  , !     ,        .       09.12.2019 5348-.     , ,     ,     - .   ,         ,     ,   ..   ,        (     )).


      !
 :
                  ,     ()   ,...........   :
.......
 ,     ,    ;
---------------------
 ,          - ,          !!!
            ,       . 
         !
        ,        ,         .
   :
1.       ,    .
2.    ( "  ",   !!!)  ,     :Smilie:

----------


## AnnATOM

**,  !     " ",      "",   . .     ,        .
   ,  !  ! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



> ,


,  , .   .
,    !

----------


## olga-osina

> ))     ))


    - .

----------


## AnnATOM

*olga-osina*,  ! 



> - .


?! :Big Grin: 
   ,      .)

----------


## ZZZhanna

-,     ))

----------

09.12.2019  5348-:
". 1.   .......     ,          ,   ,    .
..."

.. ,     ( ..  )      ,     ...,

----------

> 09.12.2019  5348-:
> ". 1.   .......     ,          ,   ,    .
> ..."
> 
> .. ,     ( ..  )      ,     ...,


       ,     " "       ,     ,    - !    ?!

----------

,  "   "?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


.

----------

